# HRC- Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation --- What Unit is the Best



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi:

Trying to book a stay on the Hyatt Website and its asking me to pick a room # for a 2 bedroom unit.  Can you recommend a few that are good ones for me to pick?


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 4, 2019)

When will you be there?


----------



## Bob B (Mar 4, 2019)

5384. It's on the top floor of the building pretty close to the pool complex.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 4, 2019)

Bob B said:


> 5384. It's on the top floor of the building pretty close to the pool complex.



Bob, thanks so much...bummer that unit is not available but the following ones are in 53 and 54

5380L
5382L
5388L

5444
5445
5446
5447
5464
5465
5466
5467
5484
5485
5486
5487

Have you stayed in any of these?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 4, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> When will you be there?



In December, trying to add some days onto my Vanderbilt Beach Week


----------



## Bob B (Mar 5, 2019)

No I haven't, sorry. I'm guessing the 5400's are in the newest building (#4)? I'd just ask for a top floor room in building 3 or 4.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 5, 2019)

Bob B said:


> No I haven't, sorry. I'm guessing the 5400's are in the newest building (#4)? I'd just ask for a top floor room in building 3 or 4.



thanks so much


----------



## mdurette (Mar 6, 2019)

Can anyone assist with dedicated 2BR layout?
I called the resort to see if lockoff or dedicated.   They stated I will be in a dedicated.

I'm trying to figure out if I should give the master to a single family member and DH, DD and I take the 2nd bedroom.   The only layout I can find online appears the 2nd BR is a queen and pull out sofa.

II confirmation showing unit 5266


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't know anything about the rooms, but I do recall the lazy river was the best I have seen outside of a water park. Which now has me thinking of the one at Marriott Aruba. (Maybe someone should start a thread on that topic?)


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 6, 2019)

So happy to report that I just booked a few extra days at the beginning onto our December Trip in Naples at HRC Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation and I had enough extra to get a full week in a studio in February of 2020... I'm so excited...

Thanks everyone for all of the help.


----------



## PerryKing (Apr 16, 2019)

For future reference and for others then:  pick one on the highest floor you can get and on the ends of the buildings. Building 2 is best located for the fastest and side access to the pool area. .


----------



## PerryKing (Apr 16, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Can anyone assist with dedicated 2BR layout?
> I called the resort to see if lockoff or dedicated.   They stated I will be in a dedicated.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I should give the master to a single family member and DH, DD and I take the 2nd bedroom.   The only layout I can find online appears the 2nd BR is a queen and pull out sofa.
> ...


The second "bedroom"  is actually a Studio !  But a large studio at that.  Not like the old studios at Pinon Point that barely have room in them for a Queen side bed and no cooking facilities -  but a microwave.


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 19, 2019)

PerryKing said:


> The second "bedroom"  is actually a Studio



Actually, that only applies to the 2 br lockout. The second bedroom in a 2 br dedicated is more like a typical second bedroom.
In the layout pictured, floorplan 'A' and 'B' are the 2 br lockouts. The entry foyer is at the top just right of center with everything on top to the left is the studio, and everything else is the 1 br.
Floorplan 'C' is the 2 br dedicated.

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/Coconut/CocoFloorPlan.html

Also, floorplan 'A' is the end unit on each end of each building.
And half of the units are a mirror image of the floorplans shown.

Edited to add more detail to room locations.

4 buildings: 51 and 52 were built first, then 53 a short while later, and 54 within the last year.
Ground floor is parking, with 3 floors above with units.
From left to right, the room floorplans are:
A: 1br | studio  / 'B':  1br | studio /  'C': 2br / C: 2br / C: 2br / C: 2br / B: studio | 1br / A: studio | 1br
room numbers for building 52 1st floor above parking would be:
5240 / 5241 / 5242 / 5243 / 5244 / 5245 / 5246 / 5247 / 5248 / 5249 / 5250 / 5251
For next floor up, they would be 5260 thru 5271
And top floor would be 5280 thru 5291

So 5266 as mentioned above would be building 52, middle floor, 2br dedicated
5384 mentioned above would be building 53, top floor, 2br dedicated


----------



## vistana101 (Jan 25, 2021)

Sorry to rehash an old thread, but can anyone help me understand how you can pick a specific unit? I'd love to stay at this resort at some point but would really prefer to stay in the new building as my family has strong mold allergies, and I've read quite a few reviews about the smell of mildew in the older units.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jan 26, 2021)

There are 4 buildings.  Building 4 is newer and I believe built for PP sales.  The other 3 buildings are original.

I would request building 4 to be safe.  But all 4 buildings are park under (no ground floor) and really should not have any moisture issues.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 26, 2021)

After now staying at this resort over 4 times in the last few years, my favorite room is 5264


----------

